# Why the .243?



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Why is it that when the subject of a new ,young, or lady shooter that has decided to take to the field that the .243 Winchester is blurted out as a top pick? Is it that people don't know about anything else or is it that the .243 gets the nod because it's that good? My personal feeling is that it gets a mention because fewer people today know of other more suitable rounds to start with and to grow into. What did they shoot before the .243? How about a .257 Roberts, a 6.5x55 swede, a .250-3000 Savage, a 7x57 Mauser. On the newer end why not the 7mm-08 or the .260? Just looking to see what other think because I don't that the .243 is the alfa and omega of "first timers" big game calibers.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I would agree Scooter. Not because the .243 is unsuitable, but more toward the issue of bullet weights available. Those cartridges you mention are all available in substantially greater bullet weights, while not necessarily creating more recoil. I think the issue of a rifle for a new shooter is usually based on recoil. The .243 is by far the most common of the so called "acceptable" deer cartridges, and produces very little recoil in most rifle platforms. It's available in myriad rifles, from virtually every manufacturer. It's factory loadings are even more diverse, covering the bases from varmint, to premium big game bullets. Its reputation as a credible performer on deer as well as varmints, gives it a decided edge as a versatile round.
Again, I don't see the .243 Winchester as a bad choice, but feel that many might be better served by something that launches a heavier bullet at moderate velocities approaching 2800 fps, particularly when targeting deer. I was fortunate to come across a very nice Model 7 in 7-08. Both my kids started with it, and the youngest still chooses it over the others available to him. Accurate to a fault, hits like a .270, and doesn't beat you up at all. Gotta like that!








Burl


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I think the reason 243 is said is because that is what dad bought for a kid as their first gun for so many years and it is tried and true not that any other gun you mentioned isn't. It is a real common gun with reasonabley priced ammo. I would, and do quite often, recommend the 260 and 7mm-08 for first time shooters because of the bullet weight and better ballistics all around. both of the last 2 guns mentioned are great ant, deer, and elk, guns plus varmint and target shooting, with about the same recoil as a 243. that is from experience. I think the biggest problem with people not recommending the 257 roberts and the 250-3000 are that they are guns of the past that have been forgotten to some degree, Why they have been forgotten is beyond me they are both excellent guns. that is my opinion


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Gun writers and marketing are the biggest reasons, just as Jack O'Connor made the 270 caliber popular. Without him it would have most likely died a slow death as many other calibers of similar design have. With that came familiarity and so youth and women where purchased this caliber because most people until a few years ago had little resources to find out about other alternatives.

I bought my daughter a 7mm-08 and I was surprised at how many of the people I run into hunting had no idea what so ever about this caliber. I looked at the 7mm-08. 260 Rem and the 25-06. Had her shoot each caliber in similar weight rifles and she liked the 08. 20 years ago I would have been hard pressed to find anything but a .243 or 25-06 for her to try.

Take the recent push of the new age magnums. Without the Internet they would have never made it off the ground and some are not anyway. The re-inventing of the wheel is all the gun mfg companies have to do. Sometimes that re-invention works sometimes not.

But 25 years from now you can ask what is the best caliber for youth or women and I would bet that 70% of the opinions will be the .243 still and I bet the 30-06 will still be one of the most popular calibers as well.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I think it is because it has low recoil and the bullets and rifles are easy to find......and sometimes pretty resonably priced. You cannot go to wal mart and pick up a 7X57 or 257 roberts in gun or ammo. I agree that I would rather have a 257 but they are hard to find. :-?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

It's too bad the older classics fell by the way side. As I recall Jack O'Conners' wife used a 257 Roberts for deer and a 7x57 mauser for African antelope with great success. I remember reading that she shot a record Sable and a 60" Kudu with her 7x57. It's a shame that old Jack coundn't bring the same fanfare to those that he did to the .270 WCF.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Pretty simple....versatile caliber, can go from deer to varmints in a blink, factory loads readily available in many variations, and everybody makes a model or two chambered in .243.

My buddy had a .257 roberts for awhile, till he found how difficult it was finding ammo (small town, non-reloader), and how expensive it was. And for a young hunter that cant afford both a deer rifle and a varmint rifle, the .243 gets the nod. Wouldnt want to shoot a whole lotta coyotes with a 7mm or something, not if you want to save the fur.


----------

